# Suchen einen Gästepass für Diablo III



## Chupi78 (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed-User. Da ich vor zig Jahren mal Diablo I gespielt habe würde ich das neue Diablo gerne mal Probespielen. Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand von Euch einen Gästepass bzw. Code geben könnte.


----------

